# Dell Optiplex 780 motherboard



## bertoros (Oct 21, 2012)

Please,can somebody supply diagram of motherboard (optiplex 780) pins for front panel?Thanks for response,Bert


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This is the most common layout.


----------



## bertoros (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks alot,you made my day,Bert


----------



## dgere (Oct 20, 2012)

Look in the instruction book


----------



## bertoros (Oct 21, 2012)

Not very helpful  bert


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

The front panel headers for Dells are propitiatory. Meaning, there isn't solid documentation on it. Unless you have connectirs that are just for two pins, and test it with trial and error, what Tyree gave you won't help.

IIRC they have a larger connector, because in addition to the power switch, power led, and hdd led, they have 4 status lights.. So you'll be seeing a minimum of 14 pins for the front panel.
Additionally, the 780's form factor is BTX. It won't fit in a standard ATX case.


----------



## bertoros (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you, I am still in the woods, anyway, step ahead,Bert


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"Some" Dell, as well as other OEM Front Panel headers are the norm as above, and some are not.
If your Mobo Front Panel Header is not like the one above, please describe the pin layout or post a pic.
Perhaps this?


----------



## bertoros (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks, standard connection, I am not lucky. bert


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

bertoros said:


> Thanks, standard connection, I am not lucky. bert


Does that mean the problem is resolved?
If not, post a pic of the pins on the Mobo.


----------



## bertoros (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for your effort,but my problem is wider. Exactly,I changed case and power supply on my Optiplex 780 (everything was working perfectly before). Now I have already two new power supplies and nothing works (I did try all combinations of pins for power switch), bert


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We can't assist you if you don't post the info we need. 
If you post a pic of the front panel header we can probably help with the connections.


----------

